# python-dev and build-essentials ports



## varnie (Dec 10, 2010)

Good day.
I tried to install PyInstaller (downloaded its sources from official website) and found out lack of 'build-essential' and 'python-dev' ports in the official FreeBSD ports tree. It requires these 2 dependencies to work correctly. Without them it dies:

```
checking Analysis
checking PYZ
checking PKG
checking EXE
building because outEXE2.toc missing or bad
building EXE from outEXE2.toc
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "Build.py", line 1160, in <module>
    main(args[0], configfilename=opts.configfile)
  File "Build.py", line 1148, in main
    build(specfile)
  File "Build.py", line 1111, in build
    execfile(spec)
  File "snake_start/snake_start.spec", line 12, in <module>
    console=1 )
  File "Build.py", line 663, in __init__
    self.__postinit__()
  File "Build.py", line 196, in __postinit__
    self.assemble()
  File "Build.py", line 748, in assemble
    self.copy(exe, outf)
  File "Build.py", line 764, in copy
    inf = open(fnm, 'rb')
IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'support/loader/run'
```

Any ideas of how can I solve this problem?
Thanks.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 10, 2010)

```
make search name=python-devel
```
on /usr/ports return me:

```
Port:	lang/python-devel
Moved:	lang/python25
Date:	2006-10-09
Reason:	moved to lang/python25
```
So. Maybe python25 is python-dev? Not sure. There is also python26. But on devel only this return to me.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 12, 2010)

build-essential is a debian meta-blob installation of gcc iirc. 

I never really understood the concept of having a unix-like system without a compiler.


----------

